# Боли в затылке. Аномалия Арнольда-Киари 1



## Bresta (28 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума!

Пишу по просьбе близкого человека. Три недели назад у него начались головные боли в затылке, резкие, от которых серело лицо.  Убедила сначала сходить к терапевту, думали скоординируют до посещения невролога: какие обследования пройти. Было назначено УЗИ шеи. Сами решили пройти МРТ головного мозга, артерий и вен и МРТ сосудов шеи. Заключение выявило аномалию Арнольда Киари 1 (10 мм), остеохондроз и еще ряд отклонений от нормы. К сожалению, пациент впал в отчаяние, сказал, что раз неизлечимо, то и делать ничего не будет, заключения были выброшены. 

Затем все же разрешил мне проконсультироваться на этом форуме, дело в том, что он бывший пациент доктора Ступина, и доверяет его мнению. Снимки тоже выкладываю с его ведома. 

Даже не знаешь: за что хвататься, то ли бежать к неврологу, то ли идти в клинику болезней позвоночника, то ли к нейрохирургу.  Можно ли пытаться вылечить обострение медикаментозно? Ранее таких случаев не было. Прочитала об аномалии все крохи, что нашла, в том числе у на этом форуме, в основном одно и то же. Как поняла, заболевание тяжелое и чего от него ждать непонятно. 

И позвольте поинтересоваться отдельно мнением Федора Петровича Ступина:  стоит идти с этим к неврологам вашей клиники, или лучше обратиться куда-то еще?


----------



## AIR (29 Ноя 2018)

Bresta написал(а):


> К сожалению, пациент впал в отчаяние, сказал, что раз неизлечимо, то и д


Сразу не психовать и не дергаться.


Bresta написал(а):


> Три недели назад у него начались головные боли в затылке, резкие, от которых серело лицо.


Написать поподробнее : когда, при каких обстоятельствах,  что именно,  где именно, от чего именно,  как и отчего меняется,  т. е. от хуже и отчего лучше.. когда и как было ранее.. ну  и так далее.. как работает, подолгу ли сидит (компьютер , стол, руль....). Можно даже фото сбоку (голова, шея, грудь, поясница,  да и ниже..) чтобы оценить осанку..


Bresta написал(а):


> думали скоординируют до посещения невролога: какие обследования пройти.


Рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.


Bresta написал(а):


> Даже не знаешь: за что хвататься, то ли бежать к неврологу, то ли идти в клинику болезней позвоночника, то ли к нейрохирургу.


Из этих можно к неврологу..


Bresta написал(а):


> Как поняла, заболевание тяжелое и чего от него ждать непонятно.


Для начала больному не психовать и описАть проблему поподробнее..


Bresta написал(а):


> И позвольте поинтересоваться отдельно мнением Федора Петровича Ступина:


Позволяем, имеется прямой смысл..


----------



## Bresta (29 Ноя 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Сразу не психовать и не дергаться.
> Для начала больному не психовать и описАть проблему поподробнее..
> .



Спасибо за ответ и совет. С рентгена и начнем. 

Думаю, стоит указать возраст – 39 лет. Боли острые, думаю, очень сильные, так как пожаловался. Приступ случился после того как с приятелем попарились в бане, а потом искупались в холодной воде. Обострения в зависимости день/вечер не отмечено.  При наклоне боль не усиливается. Локализация с правой стороны затылка и шеи, первые пару дней слегка тянуло  плечо.  Больше всего болит, там, где проходит малый затылочный нерв. До этого приступов не было, легкая метеозависимая боль наблюдалась, сам связывал это с черепно-мозговой травмой в результате ДТП лет 10-15 назад. Ночью есть  кратковременная остановка дыхания (но МРТ выявило неправильно сросшийся сломанный нос, так что может причина в этом). Периодически отмечал слабость в руках, раньше вилки гнул, теперь не гнутся.  По назначению терапевта пройден десятидневный курс уколов церебролизина, актовигина и мексидола. Плюс 10 дней НПВП и миорелаксант Сирдалуд. Обезболивающее пришлось пропить чуть дольше, без него было невозможно.  Дня через три после окончания курса боль стала просто тупой, будто затылок налит свинцом.  От Арифона, выписанного врачом, становится хуже – обострение и трудно поворачивать голову.  есть хруст при повороте шеи.

Пока больной не дошел до невролога, даю Мильгамму в таблетках по инструкции, заметила, что от неё легче. Обычно делаю курс уколов, когда появляются тянущие боли в районе имеющейся  копчиковой медианной позвоночной грыжи. И витамин PP.

Работа не сидячая. Электромонтер.  После основной работы сидячая работа с бумагами. Образ жизни не сказала бы, что малоподвижный.


----------



## AIR (29 Ноя 2018)

Bresta написал(а):


> С рентгена и начнем.


Есть смысл взглянуть..
Так как пациента не видел, то всё в виде общих предположений. .
Обычно имеется напряжение с некоторой отечностью мышц под затылком справа-сзади. Также, учитывая специфические нагрузки при данной специальности, предполагаем увеличенные нагрузки на мышцы плеча-шеи справа (если не левша ).. такие мышцы очень чувствительны к ветру и особенно к холоду и особенно после нагрева... Например :


Bresta написал(а):


> с приятелем попарились в бане, а потом искупались в холодной воде.


Соответственно,  вполне закономерно,  получаем:


Bresta написал(а):


> Локализация с правой стороны затылка и шеи, первые пару дней слегка тянуло плечо. Больше всего болит, там, где проходит малый затылочный нерв.


То есть, типа банальный миозит..


Bresta написал(а):


> Прочитала об аномалии все крохи, что нашла, в том числе у на этом форуме, в основном одно и то же. Как поняла, заболевание тяжелое и чего от него ждать непонятно.


Единственное что понятно - к этому неизлечимому и тяжелому заболеванию проблема отношения не имеет..


Bresta написал(а):


> Периодически отмечал слабость в руках, раньше вилки гнул, теперь не гнутся.


Либо смотреть плечевой пояс мануально и заниматься, либо вилки брать пластмассовые. .
P.S. Ах да, лечить миозит. .


----------

